# Pioneer DVR-109 DVD Writer

## cornet

Can anyone confirm that they have this working under Linux.

If so what kernel version and DVD authoring tools are you using ?

Looking at buying one  :Smile: 

Cornet

----------

## glazed

I get a 

```
:-? the LUN appears to be stuck writing LBA=310h, retry in 70ms
```

 when burning DVD images with growisofs from dvd+rw-tools.

But it may be a problem with the discs. They are called "Datawrite 8x DVD-R"

----------

## mani001

I've just bought that dvd-writer, and I get the same problem. Did you manage to solve it?

----------

## Kabuto

I assume you don't get a coaster?  Here is an explanation from Andy

http://www.mail-archive.com/cdwrite@other.debian.org/msg07718.html

----------

## verlane24

I have this burner, and had quite a time getting it to work. It's really picky about media, first of all.

I do remember seeing that error, but I can't quite remember what fixed it, and I am not at my

gentoo box right now. 

I do know I had to move to ~x86 version of k3b, and maybe dvd+rw tools as well. I also

had to upgrade the firmware.

Even doing this, I still have to manually close the session on dvd+r media using the close tool command,

which you can find via google. dvd-r work without any extra commands.

But it does work now, even burns 8X DVD's at 12X.

I would definately try different media though, if you haven't already.

----------

## mani001

Ok, so those messages are normal. But, does k3b detect you dvdr-109 write speeds correctly?

When I try to burn an audio CD, k3b says, the maximum speed is 4x, and in Windows, I've been able to burn at 40x without any problem.

What firmware do you use?

I use 1.17. I tried to update to 1.55, but the program that shoud do the update says "target is not found" or something like that.

Is anyone experimenting troubles with this dvd writer?

Greetings.

----------

## TheZog

My 109 works just fine in the latest k3b though there were some problems with older versions not seeing the maxium burn speed correctly.

Make sure you have the latest firmware for that drive. Most of the firmware updates for these drives have to do with media compatibility.

----------

## Xaid

I have this drive and I have no problems with it so far (running firmware ver 1.50), I havent tried burning an image yet, but i works fine with everything else I throw at it, the media I'm currently using is DVD-R Hypermedia and they're all 4x.

I'm using the latest stable dvd+rw-tools in portage.

If you want to burn at full speed (> 8x), make sure u're using an 80-conductor IDE cable and not the regalar 40-conductor ones, when I had it connected to a 40 one, I was using UDMA(33) t, and now its using UDMA(66).

Edit: fixed typo

----------

## TommyDrum

I've got my DVR109 work perfectly under linux, with latest firmware updated and a patch to fix the growisofs bug ( http://morgwai.pl/growisofs.html ), resulting in an unclosed session when writing over 1GB on dvd+r media.

You can find the patch here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95357

----------

## Magistrat

after moving from my old 8x dvd-r (TDK) discs to new 16x dvd+r (TDK) , i get the same error when writing dvds.

i tried to blank an older 2x dvd-rw with the same error.

but i remember times when the writer had no problems like this. but i don't know what changes since then were made to my system.

----------

## LittleBug

With my dvr-109 i can't write any dvd-r over ~1X (firmware 1.50) with k3b (i try graveman,xcdroast too) anyone have the same problem?

----------

## GothicKnight

I have the same DVD recorder working fine but with some problems at start. I'm using it with a external USB 2.0 box from conceptronic wich was the moste expensive box there but I had to buy it because all the others simply doesn't work. If I put in a CD/DVD it simply fails. Couldn't record anything.... I thought that was firmware and I've updated to 1.50 but in the final I had to spend a bit more money.

  Reason... the controler board wasn't working with the DVD recorder. With IDE disks works just fine!

----------

## LittleBug

I solved my problem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> With my dvr-109 i can't write any dvd-r over ~1X (firmware 1.50) with k3b (i try graveman,xcdroast too)
> 
> 

 

adding  Packet writing on CD/DVD media on the Device Drivers/ Block devices in my kernel menus (gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11)

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Meaulnes

I have this burner and never had to do anything (really to get it working). I replaced an older Toshiba burner with the 109 and just did a hardware swap. I use K3B for DVD burning and never had any issues, burning DVD5 or DVD+R DL Discs.

My kernel version is currently 2.6.11.5

I did upgrade the firmware to the newest official one from Pioneer when I got the drive about 2 months ago. I am able to burn Ritek 8x DVD-Rs at 12x, Memorex 8x DVD+Rs at 8x and Verbatim DVD+R DL at 2.4X. I have a CD burner for burning CDs, so couldn't tell you about CD burning speeds. The Ritek media seem (in my experience) to deliver the best bang for the buck.

----------

